# Navy bean soup



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nothing like a good pot of Navy beans on a cold day.

Last night I rinsed off a pound of white Navy beans and put them in a pot to soak overnight. The longer the beans soak the shorter the cook time until tender.

1 ham bone from a #10 spiral cut ham with some fat and meat (maybe 1 1/2 lb) on it still
1 white onion diced
1 tablespoon of diced garlic
1 cup of chopped carrots
1 cup of chopped celery
2 Bay leaves
2 pinches of Herbes du Provence
8 cups of chicken broth

Trim some ham with fat on it off the hambone put it in pot with a medium flame, add onions, carrots, celery and garlic. Saute until starts to get tender.

Add ham bone, ham, chicken broth, bay leaves and Herbes du Provence to the pot. Cook on medium flame until a rolling boil starts then reduce the flame to low.

Stir every 5 - 10 minutes and after about an hour salt and pepper to taste. Cook for another 30 minutes and then check to see if the beans are tender, if they are then the soup is done.

If you have a good cornbread recipe then you should be making it while your pot of beans are simmering because cornbread sure does go great with bean soup.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Starting a pot tonight, I prefer the cured hams for this recipe though. Best part it gets better every time you reheat the pot!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kim said:


> If you have a good cornbread recipe then you should be making it while your pot of beans are simmering because cornbread sure does go great with bean soup.


Somebody say CORNBREAD!!!!! Gotta try this!!!
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/knock-out-cornbread-110399/





Man ohhh man, love some beans especially from Mcguires!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

McGuires always had outstanding white/Navy bean soup. Vegetarian nonetheless...no meat. I love bean dishes of all sorts. Popeyes Red Beans are simply the best...and I grew up in New Orleans, yet Popeyes always had the best. No meat too...go figure. 

Got serious one day and researched McGuires "Senator Bean Soup" recipe, and found their secret ingredient was "potato flakes".


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> Somebody say CORNBREAD!!!!! Gotta try this!!!
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/knock-out-cornbread-110399/







Gee thanks...... Donna punched me in the throat when I read her your recipe.... She would sooner let me rebuild a outboard motor in the kitchen than bring Bisquick in the house. She wont let me scramble eggs in her "CORNBREAD ONLY fring pan either......... lol


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep,
that's a perfect recipe for navy bean soup. same way i do it except for the herbes de provence. had to google that. never tried the combination of herbs but i'm going to try it.
gotta have cornbread to even out the playing palate. yummmm.

jack


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Gee thanks...... Donna punched me in the throat when I read her your recipe.... She would sooner let me rebuild a outboard motor in the kitchen than bring Bisquick in the house. She wont let me scramble eggs in her "CORNBREAD ONLY fring pan either......... lol


 I guarantee ya, try it and you'll throw any others out!!! I haven't tried it w/ jalapeno yet but I love jalapeno cornbread.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

SWAngler said:


> McGuires always had outstanding white/Navy bean soup. Vegetarian nonetheless...no meat. I love bean dishes of all sorts. Popeyes Red Beans are simply the best...and I grew up in New Orleans, yet Popeyes always had the best. No meat too...go figure.
> 
> Got serious one day and researched McGuires "Senator Bean Soup" recipe, and found their secret ingredient was "potato flakes".


I lived there as well and completely agree. Best red beans and rice definitely goes to Popeye's.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Jason said:


> I guarantee ya, try it and you'll throw any others out!!! I haven't tried it w/ jalapeno yet but I love jalapeno cornbread.


Try the Cabot habenarro Jack cheese spicy deliciousness, especially in cornbread.


----------

